# Hortilux T5 w/ UV rays



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2015)

yep this is a veg bulb for a T5---Hortilux Power Veg FS+UV 4' 54w HO grow lamp---kinda pricey---put 1 in an 8 light fixture---these sob's burn your retina give you a tan and your eye is fixated on them---gotta wear shades---today's day 1---lets see where the extra $$$ went


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Can you post a link to what you got or a picture of the box? I'm interested 
Thanks Stank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

I will be waiting to see how it does for you orange.  How much was the bulb?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 22, 2015)

whats the spectrum?  10k?


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 22, 2015)

those are the bulbs I replaced the ones in my t5 with........... haven't used them yet........ I did turn it on after installing the bulbs....... they are a lot brighter than the old bulbs.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

jaam and stank here's the skinny 

http://eyehortilux.com/products/pow...QQns68v3MV_ZMmJgGl5lEidna8UM5l7Uw1BoCDdDw_wcB


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 23, 2015)

$30 a bulb!! hot dam


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> $30 a bulb!! hot dam





made in the U.S.A. buddy


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 23, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> made in the U.S.A. buddy


 
I could buy a 1000w setup with a hood for what it would cost to swap my t5s for them...  Ive tried HTGs 10k with the UV and they were nothing special...  hope they are worth the coin... :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

JAAM........I got mine for around 26.00 a piece by ordering 8 at the time......... and free shipping.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

Did you read the description?



> The only real difference is their Kelvin Temperature and, contrary to popular belief, Kelvin Temperature does not affect plant growth in any way whatsoever.





> Recommend Light Cycles
> If using all PowerVEG FS+UV lamps in one fixture, we recommend reducing the time the lights are on by 20%. This is due to the quality of the spectrum and the amount of UV coming from the light.



Scares me


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 23, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Did you read the description?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I still got the old ones just in case..........


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I could buy a 1000w setup with a hood for what it would cost to swap my t5s for them...  Ive tried HTGs 10k with the UV and they were nothing special...  hope they are worth the coin... :48:




i got 2 bulbs for an 8 bulb fixture for the veg room---no biggie---certainly didn't break the bank---we'll see if i see any difference in growing vigor---might get another 2 so i gots 4 and 4 in the t5


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

Go all the way, then you can save 20% on electric.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

hey duck---they were speaking of all the other t5 bulbs on the market when they said the only difference between them is kelvin temperature---all pretty much have the same spectrum---that's what makes this 1 different---more blue spectrum and added UV


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2015)

They also said the kelvin makes no difference to plants.
So why do most growers use 65k for veg?

How does more blue and UV make for less on time?

Their sale pitch just sounds to much over the top to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

I know nothing about lights, what does UV do to plants?  Sounds like you may need to do a side by side comparison Orangesunshine.  Have you seen them being used in your travels?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I know nothing about lights, what does UV do to plants?  Sounds like you may need to do a side by side comparison Orangesunshine.  Have you seen them being used in your travels?



hi rb---i have never seen 1st hand artificial UV lighting used in a grow---but we all know how well plants do outside under the UV rays of natural sunlight---you know me well enough to know i'll try just about anything to improve my grow---so why the heck not---impossible for me to do a side by side test to compare---but i've had the t5 long enough to notice any difference if there is one---i'll keep you posted


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 23, 2015)

pcduck said:


> They also said the kelvin makes no difference to plants.
> So why do most growers use 65k for veg?
> 
> How does more blue and UV make for less on time?
> ...




they sure do have a sales pitch---they're trying to sell bulbs---the 20% less usage is based on using 8 UV bulbs at a time and veging 18/6---UV causes damage and too much (like all 8 UV bulbs burning 24/7) will be too much stress---so we gonna keep burning 24/7 and use only 2 in the mix of an 8 bulb t5---i will continue 24/7 veg and likely add another bulb or 2 gradually---maybe get up to 4 of the new bulbs and 4 the old school bulbs---time will tell if they are worth it or not---i only have experience with their hortilux 1k hps bulbs in the flower room---quality product---i have no complaints---never had a light meter to measure or compare lumens to other brands---pretty sure their 1k hps is the best bulb on the market---sure you can find bulbs for less $$$ but they need to be changed more frequently---anyway---to each their own---i like the hortilux product---they have already earned my loyalty and i'll will give their new bulb a legit chance to out perform the others---or not


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2015)

You will rock it Orange... two coke can cola's you. Can't wait. I remember spending extra money on a HPS one time and I was sure it was better. ha, nothing scientific there.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

I am sure you will bang them out.

Their sales ploy just grates me.

I bought the high cost Bad boy HO's. They exploded in about 7 months.


----------



## Canna Bus (Jan 21, 2016)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> $30 a bulb!! hot dam



Just got four $18.82 each - shipping $8.22. Still pricey but......
http://http://www.bghydro.com/eye-powerveg-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp.html/


----------



## Canna Bus (Jan 21, 2016)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> $30 a bulb!! hot dam



bghydro.com has them for$18.82.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Orange do you still believe these are the cats ace?

I'm intrested in these still would love to hear some feed back.


----------



## superman (Jan 25, 2016)

When adding UV make sure the bulb is giving you UVb. UVb during the last couple weeks of flower will help produce higher % of THC. During Vegg and early flower has no positive affects.
  Higher levels of UVb creates stress. One of the ways the plant protects its reproductive areas is to produce more THC in the trichs to help reflect the harmfull rays away.
  You are trying to mimic the intense light during peak hours of daylight, which have the most UVb levels. But DON'T over do it!!! The last two weeks of flower I give mine 4 total hours during the middle of the 12 hour cycle in 2 hour segments.
 Or, for 12 hours, 3off+2on+2off+2on+3off.
 Peace, Superman

  PS>   The bulbs I use are T5 HO with 75% UVb and 25% UVa. They came from HTG supply for around 28 bucks each.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 30, 2016)

I saw the sales display for these at my local shop. Seeing as they say they are stronger along with the UV can they still be put right on top of the plants as we do the 6500 K bulbs? 
Has any checked out the CMH veg lighting?


----------



## sopappy (Jan 31, 2016)

BURNED RETINAS !!!!   I think Duck's argument is persuasive all on it's own and he didn't even mention the main reason I would NEVER touch those! UV for pete's sake, are you folks crazy?


----------



## superman (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes, there are risks. But there are some simple precautionary measures one can take. Like not staring at the damn thing!!!  Some UV glasses if you're really paranoid.
 They're no different than the sunlight we live with every day. And they have no advantage except during late flowering. The stronger ones should only be used in intervals during the 12 hour cycle, not continuously.
  I've seen how sticky the buds are after spending their last 2 weeks with the additional UVb, so you can call me 'crazy'. I'll get over it!!
 Peace, Superman


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 31, 2016)

All those crazy people with reptiles and aquariums with UV light just asking to DIE! eh?
LoL


----------



## sopappy (Feb 1, 2016)

okay, okay, I over-react... I'd just forget my glasses all the time. <br/>
and I know our pupils contract and all that but VISION, jeeeze... <insert pretty girl pic here>
I don't doubt it helps the plants though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2016)

:rofl:
My Step Dad told me i was gonna go blind when i was a teenager,,,but it wasnt from UV.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 1, 2016)

It's a lie.   I can see fine


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2016)

I bet your cross sided Dog.
 I was ambadextrious. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog (Feb 1, 2016)

Here ya go hopper.  I'd say this guy stayed pretty busy in his younger days.   View attachment 233826
 had to tone it down, been banned from one forum.   Would like to stay here a while longer.     But you get the idea.


----------



## Bongofury (Feb 1, 2016)

yarddog said:


> Here ya go hopper.  I'd say this guy stayed pretty busy in his younger days.   View attachment 233826
> had to tone it down, been banned from one forum.   Would like to stay here a while longer.     But you get the idea.



Good one lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2016)

:rofl:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 2, 2016)

Did she really need the implants??:


----------



## yarddog (Feb 2, 2016)

You should see the picture before I blacked it out.   The guys eyes??  Yeah the nips are pretty much the same.   Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2016)

Guys are Dawgs,,,we dont care if there crooked. Lol


----------



## superman (Feb 2, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys are Dawgs,,,we dont care if there crooked. Lol


Yeah, they looked fine to me. And I couldn't even see them.:joint:
 Peace, Superman


----------

